# Lake Constance



## 103273 (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi. I'm going to Austria shortly and I'm looking to overnight somewhere off the E54 that runs along the north shore of Lake Constance. I only need a camper-stop or similar. Can anyone give me a recommendation, that won't take me too far off route? Thanks


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The Stellplatz at Uberlingen springs to mind;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=846

pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Whilst in the area, maybe you could call in the at Hymer factory at nearby Bad Waldsee. I know they have an overnight area but I think it is for customers. 

Last time I went to Constance was with a coach and I seem to think we stopped at a place called Lindau or Lidnau???? I would Google for the tourist office there or something. 

Sorry I can't be more specific. 

Russell

PS - there is the motorway service area on the motorway at St Margereten.


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Bodman Carpark motorhome friendly and €4 per night









Us and our german friend Nicknamed Kaiser Cheif!!

Ring me for directions sorry lost your no.

http://maps.live.com/default.aspx?v...oint.rz0hpfhrjwq8_Bodman Carpark___&encType=1


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Theres another one at Radolfzell as another option, not so easy to find - the Uberlingen one is better.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=423

pete


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

I agree with PJ on the Uberlingen site, quiet, yet easy access (free) into town if you don't fancy cooking. Had an excellent meal in one of the lake front restaurants (Sorry can't remember which).

Ian


----------



## 103273 (Mar 5, 2007)

Cheers guys,

Uberlingen it is.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

a good alternative to Überlingen is the "stellplatz" in Meersburg. There is another one in Unteruhldingen, just before Meersburg, however I cannot recommend that one: Noisy and too expensive.

If you follow further down the E54 there are more in Friedrichshafen and Lindau, but neither one I have visited yet.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

